# W10 & key



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

A strange thing happened, when I installed W10 with "MediaCreationToolx64 "a few days ago it did not ask for a key, & this time wants one & my bought DVD W8 key is not accepted?, anybody knows the reason?


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Registration typically doesn't take place at the time of install, but up to 14 days after.

My first thought would be the Win10 version you installed doesn't match your original OS.


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Not regn, 6 figure kye No., pin No. or god knows what else they call it.


----------

